# Ankle strap adjustment



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

Just curious as to what exactly adjusting the ankle strap does? I assume most bindings have the ability but I have Burton missions and there are 3 holes to adjust. Does it have to do with what size boot you rock? like if your using a size 10 boot in a medium binding then you should move it up.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Highest hole = more responsive
Lowest hole = opposite


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't have any impact on response, it's all about fit. It's so that the binding companies can accommodate virtually all of the different boot sizes out there with only three binding sizes. You want the strap centered on your boot or you'll have pressure points.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

On my flux sf45's switching the holes moves the ankle strap higher on your ankle, worked great for some serious carving, or move them down closer to your foot, and it makes it feel a lot surfier, great for powder runs.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Those two guys ^ are talking about 2 different things.

1) there's 3 holes on the binding baseplate that you can put the ankle strap on.... this is for response. Higher = more response. Lower = more freedom to move your boots.

2) There's several holes on your ankle strap ladders... these are to center your straps to your boots. Bigger boots use longer setting, smaller boots use the shorter strap setting.

Then 3) same as 2 but for the toe strap.


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

F1EA said:


> Those two guys ^ are talking about 2 different things.
> 
> 1) there's 3 holes on the binding baseplate that you can put the ankle strap on.... this is for response. Higher = more response. Lower = more freedom to move your boots.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, now that I re-read the OP, I wonder what exactly he/she meant???


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, after re-reading, he's talking about the three holes on the actual baseplate/heel cup of the binding. In that case, yeah, that will have an impact on response. I generally roll with the middle one.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

hehehe 
I'm not sure which one he means. But i had Missions and i think they have both: the 3 holes in the baseplate and several holes in the strap ladders......


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

I have Burton bindings and they usually come in the middle hole which I normally use... but after my boots getting super soft this year had to move em to the top hole to maintain my heel hold and I felt it was more responsive in turns. I prefer the center hole overall (that and I had to adjust ankle strap length a bit at the higher hole to center and even then it didn't quite feel as good) but try it out and see.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

F1EA said:


> Those two guys ^ are talking about 2 different things.
> 
> 1) there's 3 holes on the binding baseplate that you can put the ankle strap on.... this is for response. Higher = more response. Lower = more freedom to move your boots.


Hi guys, thanks for all the responses. sorry for not being completely clear, but F1EA, what you mentioned first is exactly what I meant. I think I like the idea of moving it up, gonna try it out this weekend and see if I notice any difference at all.


----------



## JaCqEeZ (Feb 24, 2015)

So Booron you were right on as well.


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

Ive got an issue with lower lace hooks on my new boots (K2 Ender) cutting into the top of the ankle straps (Cartel). Currently using the middle holes, and thinking of moving to lower hole to compensate. Hopefully not a huge difference in response.


----------

